# 100 % GM soap lye temp



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

i mix my GM and lye in an ice bath so I don't get that terribly burnt smell to the lye-- do any of you happen to know the minimum temp I can mix then the lye and the oils? Usually my oils are 100 degrees or so, and I just let the lye get to that temp, but sometimes it's too cool and I hate to add heat to it-- I'm afraid to

Susie


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I have never taken temps....even on my first batch. I do everything room temp. I feel the outside of my lye pitcher. If it's just barely warm it's okay. Most of the time it's not even that. Same with the oil.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi Susie,
Where are you in WA? I'm in Sedro Woolley in Skagit county.

I don't do the whole Ice bath thing. If I want to make 100% GM soap I freeze the GM in cubes, weigh it, and then with th cubes frozen solid I dump my weighed lye all on top and stir stir stir until there are no cubes left and then dump it into Room temp or just warm to the touch oils.


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

kidsngarden said:


> Hi Susie,
> Where are you in WA? I'm in Sedro Woolley in Skagit county.
> 
> I don't do the whole Ice bath thing. If I want to make 100% GM soap I freeze the GM in cubes, weigh it, and then with th cubes frozen solid I dump my weighed lye all on top and stir stir stir until there are no cubes left and then dump it into Room temp or just warm to the touch oils.


I'm in Auburn 
do you get that really stinky burnt milk smell when you do it this way?? It really takes a long time to add the lye to the milk, but I really like the way the soap turns out nice and light-colored.

Susie


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

No. If I use full liquid or even a slight discount I still have WHITE milk when I put it in. Even if the milk goes a little yellow, it still comes out white soap (most recipes I do have a lot of Lard in them which helps get a white bar too)

Just remember to stir like mad after you dump the lye in (but not so crazy you fling stuff all over, lol!)

Aaaah, so you are down south then. The farthest I have lived south is kirkland. I like living up here in the slow farm towns. Even heading up to Bellingham makes me a little nutty (though it would be worth a trip for you to head to Otion soaps sometime!)


----------



## FourMileFarm (Mar 1, 2008)

I never check temps on my goat milk soap. 

I use the ice water bath as well, and the lye/milk mixture gets REALLY cold! I never even thought to warm it to room temp before adding to the barely melted oils. LOL :/


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

My 100% Gm is pretty cold when I mix it too, but the oils are RT.


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

kidsngarden said:


> I don't do the whole Ice bath thing. If I want to make 100% GM soap I freeze the GM in cubes, weigh it, and then with th cubes frozen solid I dump my weighed lye all on top and stir stir stir until there are no cubes left and then dump it into Room temp or just warm to the touch oils.


 This is what I do also, no burnt smell and a nice light (almost white) color.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

My goat milk is also frozen and the pan is sitting in very cold water in my sink I then add the lye very very slowly stiring all the while Never have take the temp but I found that if you add the lye to fast or in a big glob then yes it will burn the milk.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I freeze mine in quart bags and dump all the bags I'm doing for the day into the left side of sink. Pick one and put it in my large glass measure, I chop it up with a steack knife till I have mostly chunks of frozen milk about 1 1/2 inch. Then I do dump all my lye on quick, but I've got my stick blender at the ready. I have light soap.


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

Great ideas! Thanks! I'm going to soap today :0)

Susie


----------

